# Multi-Luns not detected using "camcontrol rescan"



## prembysani (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a Multi-Lun storage enclosure [DotHill RBOD], while trying to detect the same in FreeBSD using [cmd=]camcontrol rescan[/cmd] detects only Lun0.

When trying to perform [cmd=]camcontrol rescan bus:target:lun[/cmd] the particular lun is detected.

I would like to know if there's any known limitation in FreeBSD auto detecting Multi-Lun devices in OS.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2012)

How To Ask Questions The Smart Way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------

